
A fiasco in the making? As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making - bloskys
https://www.boston.com/news/health/2020/03/17/coronavirus-decisions-without-reliable-data
======
generalpass
Original article here:

[https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17/a-fiasco-in-the-
making-a...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17/a-fiasco-in-the-making-as-
the-coronavirus-pandemic-takes-hold-we-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-
data/)

